# [LPF] Crab a la King



## AxeM (Dec 21, 2010)

Assuming that you're here to play Crab a la King Go ahead and give a quick post here describing your character and hopefully we'll get started by 12/22/10

GM: AxeM
Judge: HolyMan
Players:
Elessar Whisperwind - CR1T1C4L
Fester - fggs02
Korey McKragg - DrJest
Mortar Foehammer - Terrible Swift Sword
Yoshiki Akita - deisenhut

*Experience:*
Skill Challenge CR1/2: 200xp / 5 players = 40xp each
Cave Fisher CR2: 600xp / 5players = 120xp each
Lizardfolk CR3: 800xp / 5 players = 160xp each
Time XP: Length of Game: 20 days x 7xp/day = 140xp each

*Total XP per player = 460xp*

*Treasure:*
Skill Challenge CR1/2: 200gp / 5 players = 40gp each
Cave Fisher CR2: 800gp / 5 players = 160gp each
Lizardfolk CR3: 1,200gp / 5 players = 240gp each
Time GP: Length of Game: 20 days x 6gp/day = 120gp each

*Total GP per player = 580gp*

*DM Credit's Earned:* 2 DMC


----------



## AxeM (Dec 21, 2010)

This space left blank.


----------



## fggs02 (Dec 21, 2010)

Fester has devoted his life to studying death and decay.  Sometimes he prevents it and sometimes he encourages it.  It takes true wisdom to know which is needed.  He is a level 1 Blight Druid.  He has not been approved yet, but will be hopefully within the next couple of days.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I would have Fury jump in, especially since Zitteaux is a fellow brother in the Red Hand Society.  But I'm traveling beginning tomorrow and I'll have very limited computer access for the eight days after.  If by some chance you haven't filled your roster by the time I return then I'll have him join.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I can NPC Fury for you GE  For eight days the game won't get to far past the opening RPing. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Hmm.  I'm double-booking myself it seems.  I've made previous commitment to join Soul Indiscretion when Aldern Foxglove starts it in January so while I appreciate the offer, HM, and I would like to play this, Axe, I just don't think I can swing it.  Unless I can get that 2nd character finished but that doesn't seem likely atm.[/sblock]


----------



## DrJest (Dec 22, 2010)

Korey McKragg doesn't fit the typical stereotype of Dwarven Warrior.  While slightly above average height and build for Dwarf, his hygiene leaves a lot to be desired.  In fact, the only thing about him that looks cared for are his weapons, armor, and intracately braided beard.

Korey's social skills are underdeveloped, but those that get know him realize that he is fiercely loyal to those he calls friends.  Even then, those closest to him receive an attitude that seems to border on contempt.

Korey respects martial prowess above all else.


----------



## AxeM (Dec 23, 2010)

*Holiday Blues*

Well with only 2 players, I'm going to put this off till sometime after Christmas(maybe all the way until January). Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Or at least till Mon  their is a new fighter ready to go and just needs someones approval (does not need to be a judge) and I think having a few lvl1 martial types good. As you said this was near the lvl2 side. If you start Mon with who you have maybe the others could be found en-route and help out. I mean going to "Getz zee crab eggz." sounds like a job for only one or two characters to start.  [/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Dec 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Ok I'll take Holyman's advice and give this till Monday/Tuesday, just grabbing some crab eggs can't be too hard, right


----------



## AxeM (Dec 28, 2010)

*GM:*  We're going to go ahead and get started here, the adventure is simple enough that even with just 2 of you, you shouldn't get into too much trouble.     
_
“__ Zitteaux begins yelling again:  "I  need zee crab eggs. Not just any crab eggs but zee giant crab eggz.  Wizout them my 4 course Crab a la King will be no good, no good at all  like a blackzmith wizout zee hammer, it will be ruined and zee visiting  noblez will be furious. Furious I tell you! So make quick out to zee  tidal caves, my zue chef will show you on zee map the right cave to go  to. I hear it is full of zee crab eggs, most gigantic, please fill zese  bags with zee eggs, and be careful as zee tide waits for no man.”

_A meek looking man then shows you on a map where to go and nervously asks if you have any questions.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 29, 2010)

Yoshiki Akita, a Level 1 Monk, is available to join you in your quest for crab eggs.

EDIT:  Yoshiki is a rather unimpressive looking short oriental looking man wearing loose clothing and sandals.  He doesn't appear to be armed in any way.  While he generally keeps to himself, he is always alert and watching his surroundings.

Note: If accepted, this would be my first "Living Pathfinder" adventure, so I am still learning how things work around here and this ENWorld site.


----------



## AxeM (Dec 29, 2010)

*OOC:*


Welcome deisenhut we'll be happy to have you. This is my first endeavor for LPF and EN World as well. Feel free to assume you heard the Chef's rant and RP appropriately.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 29, 2010)

Yo looks at the sous chef after the Zitteaux leaves and, in an imitating voice trying to be humorous says, _"Zee tidal caves he says?  Zis sounds sike an underwater cave.  When does zee water rezead from zis cave zo that ze can enter?  And more importantly, when does zit rize again?  What kind of creature layz zee giant crab eggz, besizes ze giant crab?  Howa bigga are we talkin here?"_

Yo glances at the map to see if the location is anywhere he might be familiar with.


----------



## AxeM (Dec 29, 2010)

*GM:*  Not particularly, the city being on a major river mouth has a fair amount of tidal caves near by. You'd guess this is no more than 10 miles away and fairly easy to find     




deisenhut said:


> Yo glances at the map to see if the location is anywhere he might be familiar with.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 29, 2010)

Yoshiki takes the offered map and points at it towards the others that are here to fetch crab eggs.  In a normal voice again, _"It'll probably take about 3 hours on foot to get here.  Anybody know when the tide will come in?"_  Then in a sudden realization that he hasn't introduced himself he extends his hand to the other two and says, _"I'm Yoshiki.  You can call me Yo for short."_


----------



## fggs02 (Dec 30, 2010)

Fester bows his head towards Yoshiki and replies:

Together we will tempt death, but in the end we will prove unworthy of her omnipotent embrace.

Ohh and by the way, should we embrace and giant crabs, this is what we can expect:

(Fester briefs his companions on the defensive/offensive combat abilities of the giant crab.)


----------



## AxeM (Dec 30, 2010)

*GM:*  Giant Crabs are just like normal crabs, only bigger 
They can grab with their powerful claws and have tough shells 5+ Natural Armor
     




> (Fester briefs his companions on the defensive/offensive combat abilities of the giant crab.)




        *GM:*  Also anyone who wants can roll Knowledge:Geography or Knowledge:Nature, to see if they know anything about the tides in the area. (Survival will also be potentially useful later once you can actually see the water)


----------



## Caim (Dec 30, 2010)

*Mortar Foehammer, Level 1 Dwarf Ranger is available to play if there is still room.*

A dwarf enters the the kitchen hammer in hand and looks around for a moment."I am looking for Chef Zitteaux. The bar maid said he has some work." he announces before placing the hammer in its holster strapped to his back. He glances around the kitchen looking for anyone that would resembles a chef. After several seconds he finds no one resembling a chef but sees a couple would be adventurers huddle around a map.

(I can brief the group on the characteristics of the area.)


----------



## Living PF Judge (Dec 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] If [MENTION=100629]DrJest[/MENTION] is still willing to play that would give you 4 AxeM. Everyone have fun and when your done more adventure will be waiting.  [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 30, 2010)

_"Ah, zee crab party zis getting bigger!"_ Yoshiki says with a smile.  _"Ze more za merrier."_  Back to his normal voice, _"Are you familiar with the tides sir dwarf?"_


----------



## Caim (Dec 30, 2010)

Mortar studies the map a few seconds more. "Aye, I know about tides and various other things that nature may have instore for us. The names Mortar Foehammer. Pleased to met ya." Mortar extends his hand in friendship.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 30, 2010)

Accepting the dwarf's hand, _"Likewise.  The name is Yoshiki, though you can just call me Yo."_  Gesturing back to the map, _"When is our window of opportunity here?  We need to go into this tidal cave." _pointing at the map.


----------



## Caim (Dec 30, 2010)

Mortar looks back to the map. "We'll want to go into the cave during low tide, which is a little after sunrise and a little after sunset." Mortar scratches his chin. "Also crabs are more active during the night, so me think it'll be best to venture in during the morning hours." Mortar pauses then nobs to himself.









*OOC:*



This is of course if the GM says I am correct on my geography check about the tide.


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 30, 2010)

Turning to the sous chef, Yoshiki says, "When does the chef need these eggs by?  He's preparing a dinner for nobles, but when is this dinner?  It'll take us a while to get there and back, and if we have to wait for low tide at sunset, we won't get back until late tonight at the earliest.  If we can go and camp nearby or just leave really early in the morning, we can hit reach the cave just before sunrise when it may be the safest to venture in.  And then we'll be back before he prepares the evening meal tomorrow.  Would that work for ze chef?"


----------



## AxeM (Dec 30, 2010)

*GM:*  Low tide is actually coming up in the next few hours. Zitteaux is quite the crafty one


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 30, 2010)

"Then we should head out immediately so that we can make it there at low tide.  Let me grab my bag and meet you all back down here."  Yoshiki heads out to grab his bag from where he is staying.


----------



## Caim (Dec 30, 2010)

"I agree. We should head out immedately." Mortar tugs on the the straps of his pack. Ready when you are Yo. Just waiting for the rest to prepare." Mortar says as he looks to the other members of the party.


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Dec 30, 2010)

A figure in a grey longcoat walked in, bringing a strong smell of alcohol into the room. Upon closer inspection of the figure it was an elf. He burped loudly, and after finishing it said: "I hear you needed some work to get done, chef, eh? I'm in if it doesn't involve mopping the floor or the like."

The raven on his shoulder and the man himself stared at the chef with, pretty much the same look on their faces - they were waiting for the quick info so he wouldn't waste their god damn time and they could get to business.

[sblock=OOC]Hai guys! [/sblock]


----------



## fggs02 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fester picks a beetle out of his hair and offers it to the raven as a gesture of friendship. 

He then looks upon the raven and says:

What name do you claim, beast of the skies?

Fester then announces to everyone:

Death waits for no man.  Let us depart with haste. 

Fester wishes to claim the last spot in the marching order.


----------



## AxeM (Dec 31, 2010)

*Scene 1: To the Crab Cave!*

"Go get zee crab eggs!" Zitteaux shouts once more before shooing you all out.

        *GM:*  Heading out to the cave on the map is a reasonably easy task. Along the way you all have ample opportunity to catch everybody up to speed and to get to know each other a little bit better. 
     

As you travel the walls of the city quickly give way to the lapping of water and sandy beaches. After about 3 hours of walking you find yourselves looking at a sandbar in front of the cave you're looking for. Tide seems quite low at the moment but it may not stay that way for long. The cave is dim light other then what you provide and is full of tidal pools. 

 We'll be using the  Obsidion’s Skill Challenge system to resolve this encounter :

_The Goal: bring Zitteaux as many crab eggs as possible from the cave before the tide comes in._


_Primary skills: Knowledge (nature) and Survival (using these skills provide a +2 bonus to the skill check)._


_Write  a post describing your character’s actions taken to achieve the goal.  Each descriptive element earns the character one skill check (to a  maximum of three skill checks). Additional descriptive elements may earn  positive modifiers to the skill checks. Decide which skill or skills  are used though it must match the description and be feasible for the  completion of the goal. For example, a PC could talk to the crab eggs  all night long trying to get them to march into his bag but it just  won’t work; some skills, like Diplomacy, are unsuited for the successful  completion of this challenge and cannot provide successes regardless of  how good the check is. Despite that, be creative! If you have good  descriptive elements in your post I will give you the benefit of the  doubt. In your post include your descriptions and your dice rolls. I’ll  add modifiers you earn and post results after everyone has posted._

        *GM:*  Any questions regarding what's going on or how things work please let me know, either here or by PM, I trust you can all come up with some fun descriptions of how you're helping the effort. For those of you more curious about the skill system you can read the whole thing here (page 3: What Everyone Needs to Know is the most pertinent).     









*OOC:*



As a side note: Zitteaux didn't mention any specific reward, he's known to pay adventurers fairly for their labors though. Also we may or may not have a 5th player DrJest posted to the thread once but hasn't said anything else for a week, so there may or may not be a Dwarven warrior with you as well


----------



## deisenhut (Dec 31, 2010)

Yoshiki quietly crosses the sandbar and heads towards the entrance of the cave.  Finding a position where he can get a good view of the cave, moving into the cave if necessary, he scans the inside of the cave for any signs of crabs, crab nests, or crab eggs.  Not knowing much about crabs or their caves, he looks for anything he would think of as unusual.


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Dec 31, 2010)

The raven accepts the beetle from Fester happily and proudly says his name: "Ahbon!"  However upon doing this, the bird received a mean look from it's master, making Ahbon spit all of the bug out. "Bollocks!" - the familiar says with a guilty look, making Elessar smile slightly. As he hears what work does the chef offer, he isn't very pleased. "Crabs?.." - he says with an annoyed look, followed up by a sigh. "I mean, sure thing, are we getting free samples?" - he adds as the group is being shooed out.

...

As they approach the cave, Elessar attempts to dig out any memories out of his head  about the crabs and the location of their eggs, his familiar whispering him some pointers about the theme. Not that he needed the help of the bird too much, it just got the ball rolling.

[sblock=OOC]Elessar's going to roll his knowledge check while Ahbon does the same, however, Ahbon's aiding another to Elessar's skill check here. Forgot the +2's from using the primary skills, add them as necessary. That's a total of 20 on Elessar's check.[/sblock]


----------



## fggs02 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fester climbs atop a sandy mound and looks down upon his companions while he slips his hand into his spell component pouch and removes a decaying stick. He closes his eyes, and pictures in his mind, a beautiful crisp dawn by the beach on a spring day. The breeze ambles gently through his hair causing the subtle odor of decaying vegetation to permeate his vicinity.

Fester mumbles the words: illuminate sae gigantium

A small ball of light forms on the end of Fester's finger which he then applies to the decaying stick. A 60-foot radius centered on the stick illuminates the surrounding terrain. The stick is then wedged between Fester's ear and head.









*OOC:*


Fester casts _Daylight_ as a spell-like ability. It will last for 10 minutes.







Fester then pulls a silky smoothe Hawk feather out of his spell-component pouch and crumples it up in his clenched fist. He then utters the words:

Gesiho Sid Sigmoeides.

By now the feather has collasped into a fine powder which Feste rubs in his eyes.









*OOC:*


Fester Casts Keen Senses on himself: +2 to Perception checks, and Fester gains low-light vision. Additionally Fester has Darkvision out to 120 feet due to his deepsight feat. Keen senses will last one minute.







Fester moves as close to Yoshiki as he can without disrupting his stealth with his Daylight spell.

Fester attempts to peer into the cave and takes note of any features at the entrance. He examines the ceiling, walls, and espectially the ground for any tracks in the sand with his keen visual acuity.









*OOC:*


Perception check







Fester will attempt to identify any tracks or signs left behind by the beasts that dwell within this vast underground delight.









*OOC:*


Survival check







Based upon the season of the year, Fester will try to ascertain the temperature of the refreshing pools of water inside of this damp playground of the natural world. Fester's Knowledge of Giant Crabs will tell him if these beasts are likely to be lurking under the water due to their comfort level with the water's temperature, or out of the water.









*OOC:*


Knowledge(Nature) check


----------



## DrJest (Dec 31, 2010)

Korey spends the three hour journey to the cave in relative silence, observing his temporary companions. Not the lot he normally surrounds himself with, but how hard can it be to grab up some eggs? At least there’s another of his own kind along. 

…

Upon approaching the tidal cave, Korey begins to formulate a plan. Not being too bright, it takes him a bit. "Well, I could probably just walk up and grab some eggs. If there be any growed up crabs, I can just split’em open. Hmmm…."

Korey sees how the short human, Yoshiki he thinks the name is, seems to be sizing up the cave. Korey ambles over to his spot.
"So, how do you think we should be doin’ this? Me thoughts are just goin’ in and grabbing some eggs on the quick but…"

Korey examines the cave as best he can looking for adult crab tracks or signs of movement other than eggs.









*OOC:*


Sorry so late getting in.  I've been checking all week but failed to notice page 2 and 3 had come along.  I'm in for the win now!  As soon as I figure this dice roller out


----------



## Caim (Dec 31, 2010)

Mortar approaches the cave opposite of Yo, attempting to get as close as possible to see inside the dark cave looking for dangers that the cave may hold, allowing his darkvision to adjust. Mortar then removes the light crossbow from his back and loads it, ready for any hostile movement.


----------



## AxeM (Dec 31, 2010)

*Scene 1: Crab Cave!*

        *GM:*  The going has been rather slow so far, while the daylight has helped the party in finding crab eggs the attempts at tracking have not gone so well.     









*OOC:*


Remember each of you may contribute to the search up to 3 times.
Yoshiki may still contribute one more check to the skill challenge as may
Korey.
Elessar has two more checks available to help out. 
(As a note the Obsidian Skill system doesn't generally use Aid Another. Instead checks made to assist the party, rather than accomplish ones that accomplish the task directly, are given the same worth and contribute to success. That said I still gave you the +2 for having the familiar get you started)


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 1, 2011)

Seeing the rest of the group following up behind him and since he doesn't see anything inside yet, Yo starts to advance further into the cave, climbing over the rock formations and tries to avoid the tidal pools where possible.  He is careful to watch his footing so that he doesn't slip.


----------



## Caim (Jan 1, 2011)

Watching Yo as he descends into the tidal cave, Mortar attempts to follow, crossbow still in hand. Each step could be a mistake as Mortar watchs the rocks as much as the cave in front of him.









*OOC:*



Sorry if I suck a bit at this...my first EVER pbp game and character. My RL group are not RPers.


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Jan 1, 2011)

Both the raven and the elf tried to spot any eggs without attracting too much attention.

[sblock=OOC]Same tactic with the rolls as with last post - the highest modifier does the actual check, the other one aids another.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 2, 2011)

*Scene 1 Resolution*









*OOC:*


Korey could potentially contribute a little more to the challenge but it wouldn't make a difference either way so we're just going to move on







Retrieving the eggs from the cave has taken significantly longer then you first imagined. After almost 2 hours your boots are getting soggy and the tide is beginning to rise. Eventually you manage to collect what is probably enough eggs, before the water gets too high in here in here and you vacate the cave. As you leave the cave bounty in hand a bit of sticky, web-like substance, shoots at fester from on top of the cave. Turning to look_ you can see a crab-like monstrosity that clings tenaciously to the rough stone, its enormous pincers held out menacingly before it._

Fester cannot move and is entangled by the web which the monster seems connected to by a silky strand.
[An entangled creature moves at half speed, cannot run or charge, and takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls and a –4 penalty to Dexterity. An entangled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) or lose the spell.]

The monster is above the cave entrance you just exited and is about 20 feet above the ground. In between C & I is the cave entrance so you'll be unable to climb up in between them. The Climb DC here is 20 due to ocean spray and all the terrain is difficult due to the increasing tide.


        *GM:*  Surprise round is over, roll initiative & Knowledge:Nature


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Jan 2, 2011)

Noticing the entangled companion, Elessar immediately turned around to notice the attacking beast, trying to recall some details about it, along with Ahbon helping him out as usual, and getting ready for battle.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 3, 2011)

Yoshiki's initiative. Knowledge(Nature) untrained.









*OOC:*


I have yet to roll higher than a 6 on a d20 with this die roller.


----------



## Caim (Jan 3, 2011)

Mortar hearing the creatures surprise attack, turns crossbow ready to fire.


----------



## DrJest (Jan 4, 2011)

"Aye, now this I can do!", exclaims Korey. Korey loads his crossbow and steps closer to the adversary.









*OOC:*



Load Crossbow - Full Round Action
5' Step to G9





 

Itintiative follows...


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 5, 2011)

Fester tries to remain calm under these trying circumstances.  He tries to maneuver himself to a better spot.









*OOC:*


Fester takes a double move to square D-11


----------



## AxeM (Jan 5, 2011)

Initiative:

*Elessar :: 14*
Korey :: 13
Crab Monster :: 12
Yoshiki :: 10
Mortar :: 10
Fester :: 9


Elessar thinks the monster is called a Cave Fisher; A vermin and thus immune to mind-affecting effects. Also it generally finds high spots and drags it's prey up to it so it can claw/eat it in peace.

Note that in addition to being entangled Fester is also currently immobilized as the Cave Fisher is holding on to the other end of the web. Also 5'stepping is not possible on the the ground since it's all difficult terrain. Feel free to post your action early if you want, makes it slightly faster to resolve stuff. As before any questions feel free to ask me here or send a PM if you'd prefer.


----------



## DrJest (Jan 5, 2011)

As the rising tide works against Korey's movement and he grits his teath against the swell. Quickly realizing the dire situation the druid may be in, he plans to present himself as a better target.

Korey abandon's his crossbow, and struggles agaist the tide to move beside Fester. As he moves forward he draws his War Axe, bringing it back for a side swing.

"Hold still, Fester, this won't be hurtin' a bit!", he bellows over the sound of ocean spray. Korey swings cleanly at the silky strand, well above Fester's head, in an effort to sever the web connection and free his new companion.









*OOC:*



Drop crossbow in F9. Free action.
Move to G10. Move Action
Draw weapon as part of a move action. Free action.
Attack silken strand (2 Handed Swing). Standard action.















*OOC:*



WOW!  That was really bad!


----------



## Caim (Jan 5, 2011)

Mortar takes aim with his crossbow. "Aye let's see if we can change yer mind bout this." Mortar lets a bolt fly.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 6, 2011)

Yoshiki watches as this crab monster moves to attack, looking for his opportunity to react.









*OOC:*


Yo's action dependent on Cave Fisher's action...


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Jan 6, 2011)

"Hope I'm not too drunk to shoot!" - Elessar says, drawing his longbow along with an arrow from his quiver and swiftly shooting it at the Cave Fisher.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 6, 2011)

Elessar draws his longbow and fires, his arrow thunking solidly into the Cave Fisher.

Korey tries to cut the silken strand but has to pull aside at the last moment to avoid hitting fester.

The Cave Fisher begins pulling in the strand and Fester now finds himself dangling 10 feet off the ground, caught up in the sticky web.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 6, 2011)

Initiative:

*Yoshiki :: 10*
Mortar :: 10 (Firing Crossbow)
Fester :: 9 (Vermin Empathy)
Elessar :: 14
 Korey :: 13
 Crab Monster :: 12

As a note I'm on the wrong computer today and am unable to update the map. I should be able to get us an updated map this evening though.


----------



## Caim (Jan 7, 2011)

Mortar loads his crossbow and takes aim once again. "Hang in their Fester, we'll get ye down." Mortar lets the second bolt fly.



> That was a +3 to it...not sure how it went negative...let me know if it dosen't count please.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 7, 2011)

Mortar's first action is still pending. Waiting to do Yo's action first.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 7, 2011)

Fester appreciates the assistance of his valiant companions, and his expertise tells him that he really cannot reason directly with this mighty beast of En.

However he will do what he can to reduce the beast's attention and aggression towards him.









*OOC:*


Fester attempts Vermin empathy. He seems to have a little time before he reaches those mighty pinchers.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 7, 2011)

Seeing Fester being pulled up, Yoshiki moves as quickly as he can to help Fester out, slugging through the pool of water, thankful that he is wearing sandals and not boots.  As he nears Fester's location, he sees Fester being pulled over his head.  Using his inherit agility, he leaps up into the air and grabs on to the web surround him, pulling himself up.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 7, 2011)

Yoshiki heroically leaps up to Fester and grabs on but is unable to pull himself up and is currently dangling, mostly below Fester. 

        *GM:*  We'll call the sticky webbing + Fester an easy climb(DC5), so Yo fails to pull himself up but is still hanging on.     

Mortal aims his crossbow at the Cave Fisher and is rewarded with a crunch as his bolt slams into a claw.

Fester begins trying to talk some sense into the Cave Fisher and to everybody else's amazement the Crab Fisher actually seems to be responding a bit.
        *GM:*  It will take more than one round to convince the Cave Fisher to not eat Fester but it does seem to be working. (No more checks are required but additional actions are)     

Initiative:
*
Elessar :: 14* 
 Korey :: 13 (Thrown Hand Axe)
 Crab Monster :: 12
Yoshiki :: 10 (Climb/Swing + Elbow)
 Mortar :: 10 Reload + Fire Crossbow (I'm happy to use your previous roll, just make a new post if you want to do something else instead)
 Fester :: 9


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 7, 2011)

Dangling from the web around Fester, Yo tries again to pull himself up.  Once up, he'll leap to the upper ledge next to the crab monster and attack it by throwing his weight into elbow jab, looking for a tender spot under its shell.

EDIT:  Never mind, he just can't seem to pull himself up.  Hopefully the beast will pull him up for him and he can just swing over instead.


----------



## DrJest (Jan 7, 2011)

Korey, ashamed of his abysmal performance seeks to redeem himself.  "I'll get ye down, don't you fret!"

He draws his hand axe as he moves under the druid, and throws the hand axe at the strand.  He will attempt to slow the druid's fall as the strand is severed (if it is severed).


----------



## AxeM (Jan 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Here's an updated image of the map. Also I'm going to be out of town this weekend, in theory the place I'm staying has internet but I'm not 100% confident, so If I disappear on Saturday/Sunday please be patient I'll be back on Monday


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Jan 7, 2011)

"Alright, once more!" - Elessar says, excited about actually hitting with the first shot and hoping to hit with the second one as well.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 7, 2011)

Elessar is rewarded with another resounding crunch as his arrow hits home.

Korey's smaller axe twirls towards the strand with speed and precision snapping it.in half. Before he is able to reach out and catch the falling bundle they come smashing down on the wet rocks.

The Cave Fisher, now with several arrows and a Druid that might be more friend than food, skitters off away from the party effectively ending combat.

Fester is still entangled although anybody can attempt the DC20 Strength check to free him or you can work together with aid another etc.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 7, 2011)

Oof!  Landing hard on his leg and then his rear end, Yo gets up with a bad limp.  "Is it gone?" he says as he looks back up to the ledge.

Seeing other starting to work to free Fester, "Let me help".  He moves to help pull this gunk off him.


----------



## Caim (Jan 7, 2011)

"Aye, the ugly bugger ran away." replying to Yo. "I was lookin forward to some crab legs to..." Mortar stats as he walks over to Yo and helps free Fester.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 8, 2011)

Fester crashes against the rocks on his belly. The air bursts from his lungs.  A jagged edged rock cuts into his belly drawing some blood.  While Fester struggles to stabilize his breathing, he tries to pull the webbing from his body with the help of his friends.

Once the party has regained its composure Fester says:

Each one of you deserves a more glorious death than the maws of that simple beast. I consider it my sacred duty to see that each of you gets such a death.......that is.....when the time is right of course.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 8, 2011)

Takes close to a minute to get Fester fully untangled. (I figure the party can eventually make the DC20 Str Check)

        *GM:*  Good time for a bit of RP and any healing, if desired. I'll continue in a day or so. )Or when people seem tired of RP


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 8, 2011)

"Well, we have what we came for and the tide is heading back in so we can't go back in for more.  There is no need to chase down this crab just to kill it needlessly.  We should just leave it here to lay more eggs.  I say we grab our loot and head back to ze kitchen."  Yo adds a little zing to the end of his sentence.


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Jan 9, 2011)

"Heh... You know what they say - can't drink away your archery skill!" - Elessar says with a smile, putting the longbow back on the straps on his back. He then returns to his comrades, however, he doesn't help out with the untangling of Fester.  "Sure, lets move out already. We've got plenty of eggs here now." - he says, and starts walking in the direction of the inn. "Oh, and someone, make sure to make the chef pay up good, please?" To which the bird on his shoulder happily added: "Dat knave!"


----------



## DrJest (Jan 10, 2011)

"Agreed.  No reason to stay.  Let's head back."  Korey gathers his Crossbow and axe, casting one last glance at the Cave Fisher's perch before following the others out of the cave.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 10, 2011)

*Encounter 3*

After getting fester untangled and your stuff all sorted out and ready to go a pair of scaly figures emerge from the turf. They have green scales, short toothy snouts and thick alligator-like tails. They have several bags with them and clearly have eyes on your bags full of crab_ eggs. One motions to the other, and they approach with morningstars drawn. They do not seem friendly.

_        *GM:*  Please Roll Initiative &
Knowledge: Local (if desired)


----------



## AxeM (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## DrJest (Jan 10, 2011)

Having just secured his crossbow and looking forward to the walk back, Korey hears a disturbance deeper in the cave that is clearly not the spray of rising tide.

He turns, sees the scaly creatures, and thinks to himself, "Really?"


----------



## AxeM (Jan 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


The cave entrance is behind you, this is the area just outside the cave just like the previous encounter. The lizardfolk are approaching you from the sea, not the cave


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 11, 2011)

"Should of known that was too easy."









*OOC:*


Now that's more like it!


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 11, 2011)

Fester thinks that these pseudo-serpents look like trouble, so he prepares to take his best shot at these aggressors.


----------



## Caim (Jan 11, 2011)

Mortar grins as he stows his crossbow at his side and removes his massive hammer from its hooks. "Aye, that was to easy, but now we have some fun." Mortar slams the earth breaker against some rocks.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 11, 2011)

Yoshiki moves towards the lizardfolk, his eyes shifting from one to the other.  He assumes a fighting stance and, with one extended hand, gestures them to come to him with his fingers.

Move to G5, Ready an Unarmed Strike.  Yo will punch the first lizardfolk to approach within his threat range.

EDIT: Change movement to F6.  Forgot about difficult terrain being in effect.


----------



## DrJest (Jan 11, 2011)

AxeM said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The cave entrance is behind you, this is the area just outside the cave just like the previous encounter. The lizardfolk are approaching you from the sea, not the cave












*OOC:*


Ah, I see. I envisioned it all wrong. I thought we were already in the cave when we fought the fisher. Makes sense now though.


----------



## Caim (Jan 11, 2011)

Mortar takes care moving over the slippery wet rocks.










*OOC:*



Mortar moves to I7 and readies an attack for any enemy that approachs him.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Waiting on CR1T1C4L If I don't hear from him by this evening I'll roll initiative for him and get started
















*OOC:*


Init is +6 for a total of 11


----------



## AxeM (Jan 12, 2011)

Yoshiki moves to F5 and readies
Mortar moves to I7 and readies






* 


Initiative:*

Korey 11
Elessar 11
White Lizard 10
Fester 6
Black Lizard 6
Yoshiki 20 (Readied)
Mortar 17 (Readied)

Knowledge Nature: They are Lizardfolk, speak Draconic and are capable of combining natural attacks and weapon attacks efficiently.


----------



## DrJest (Jan 12, 2011)

"Come get yer medicine, ya stupid lizards", howls Korey as he steps up and prepares to take one down.

Korey moves to H6 and readies an attack against the first one that moves adjacent to him.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't forget every diagonal in difficult is 15ft. I went ahead and moved Korey to G6 and Yoshiki is E6 (I didn't notice the problem earlier with Yoshiki because I was thinking he had a move speed of 40')

Also cr1t1c4l hasn't been on in several days and hasn't said anything so I'm going to go ahead and put Elessar into delay for now.







The White Lizardfolk seems to be struggling against the tide as much as the rest of you so it pulls out a leafy mass from it's backpack and throws it at Mortar. The mass goes wide and bursts against some rocks; sticky looking seaweed exploding everywhere and sinking beneath the tide.






*Initiative:*

Fester 6
Black Lizard 6
Yoshiki 20 (Readied)
Mortar 17 (Readied)
Korey 11 (Readied)
White Lizard 10

Elessar (DELAY)


----------



## Caim (Jan 12, 2011)

Mortar laughs as the leafy bag falls short and saltwater hits him in the face. "Is that all ya got? Pathetic." Mortar laughs once again.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 13, 2011)

Fester double moves to square J7 next to Korey.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fester: J7 is next to Mortar, not Korey btw. went ahead and moved you there figuring you just mixed up the two dwarves. (They all look the same anyway, right?  )







As Fester slogs up through the water the black Lizardfolk also pulls out a leafy mass of seaweed and throws it at Korey that also lands short. They begin hissing at each other.






*Initiative:*

Yoshiki 20 (Readied)
Mortar 17 (Readied)
Korey 11 (Readied)
White Lizard 10
Fester 6
 Black Lizard 6

Elessar (DELAY)


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


For some reason I can't see the maps when connected from work.  Based on my memory of it, I'm assuming this move works with the black lizard moving up.







Seeing the lizardman move up and try to attack someone else instead of moving towards him, Yo slogs forward himself.  With what should hopefully be an unexpected attack, Yoshiki draws up his leg and strikes out with a high kick.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Unfortunatly Yoshiki needs to move 35 feet to be within range of a lizard.
Can you see the map from just it's URL by chance? 
http://pfs.shadowsofcommand.com/Encounter3-21.jpg
In case you can't: Yoshiki is currently at E6 with the monsters in H2 and J3


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Jan 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for not showing up for some time, guys. ^_^'







"Oh, look what do we have here. Some scaly ones coming in for some eggs eh? Well, you'll need to get through me first!" - Elessar he said as he was moving in to the lizardfolk, doing handsigns with one of his hands and uttering the mystical arcane syllables, recreating a perfect ghostly visage in front of him. "Say hello to my little friend..." - the elf said, smiling like a madman at the two unfortunate egg stealers.

Actions:
[sblock]Move to I-5, casting Silent Image on the I-4 space, creating a scary looking ghost.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 13, 2011)

Elessar seems to snap out of his drunken stupor and summon a horrible ghost to help fight off the Lizardfolk.









*OOC:*


 Since Yoshiki can't reach and attack due to the difficult terrain I went ahead and moved him up to f4 with another ready, if you would rather do something else please let me know and I'm happy to fix it







http://pfs.shadowsofcommand.com/Encounter3-23.jpg





*Initiative:*

Mortar 17 (Readied)
Korey 11 (Readied)
White Lizard 10
Fester 6
 Black Lizard 6
 Elessar 5
Yoshiki 20 (Readied)


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 14, 2011)

AxeM said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly Yoshiki needs to move 35 feet to be within range of a lizard.












*OOC:*


Now that I'm at home, the map works fine.







Since Yo cannot reach the lizard this round, his attack will be a readied action instead for when the creature moves within range.









*OOC:*


EDIT:  I didn't even see your post on the next page until after I posted.  You already did what I posted.


----------



## DrJest (Jan 14, 2011)

Growing increasingly frustrated with the tide, Korey slogs forward toward the lizardmen, drawing his handaxe in his off hand.  He readies to cleave the skull of the first that steps within his reach.









*OOC:*


Move to G4, drawing handaxe as part of the move action, readying a swing with his War Axe


----------



## Caim (Jan 14, 2011)

Mortar is tired of waiting for the pathetic lizardfolk to come in close, he moves in.









*OOC:*



Mortar double moves to J4.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 14, 2011)

Korey and Mortar slog forward, splashing water as they go.

The white lizard folk panics momentarily from the appearance of the ghost before hissing at the black lizardfolk and unleashing a full attack against Mortar.
Mortar looks up and notices the morningstar is very finely crafted, right before it slams into his face for 11 damage, breaking his nose. Mortar staggers briefly, almost losing his footing but regains his senses in time to avoid a bite and claw from the lizard, intent on finishing him off.








Initiative:

Fester 6
 Black Lizard 6
 Elessar 5
Yoshiki 20 (Readied)
Mortar 17
Korey 11 (Readied)
 White Lizard 10


----------



## Caim (Jan 14, 2011)

Mortar lets out a bloodthristy cry as blood gushes from the wound on his head. "Nice try, but its going to take more than that to finish me off." Mortar claims through his heavy breathing.








*OOC:*



Thats my fault. Yea I am at 3 sorry. Still a nice hit.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Terrible Swift Sword: The Lizard only hit you with the Morningstar crit for 11 total, according to your character sheet you've got 14 HP, so you should still be up with 3 HP unless I'm missing something


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I believe I said I move to I-4, is there any problem with that? Just asking as it's not jotted down on the map.

Also, how the hell is Elessar's initiative 5? He has a +6 initiative mod.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Critical: Your initiative is currently 5 because I had you delay since you were gone over half a week without warning. As for the movement I apologize, I missed it in your post. However due to the difficult terrain terrain it would take 55ft of movement to get to I-5. I'm happy to move you up to H-7 I-8 or J-8 (or any other space within your range). Just let me know where you'd like to go


----------



## AxeM (Jan 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Going to go ahead and move Elessar up to H7, if that's not where you want him to be please let me know. Also Fester will be put into delay







The Black Lizardfolk will slog up to to I-3 and hesitate before reluctantly covering his face with a claw and taking a swing at the "ghost"


----------



## AxeM (Jan 15, 2011)

Initiative:


 Elessar 5
Yoshiki 20 (Readied)
Mortar 17
Korey 11 (Readied)
 White Lizard 10
Black Lizard 6

Fester 6 (DELAY)


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 15, 2011)

Yo will continue to slog through the water, but finally he can reach one of these creatures.  Working his way to H2, he finds himself in flanking position with Mortar.  Approaching the lizardman, he draws up his leg and tries to send his foot deep into the center of the lizardman's backside.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 15, 2011)

Fester suddenly breaks from his meditative trance and notices that Mortar is taking some heat.

hmmm. Perhaps the ghost needs a little help.









*OOC:*


Move Action: Fester moves up to square K-5















*OOC:*


Standard Action: Fester Casts Cause Fear on White Lizard (DC14)















*OOC:*


Fester is hoping that it will seem like the ghost is causing this effect.  After all Fester hasn't done anything to draw attention to himself.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Cause Fear has both Verbal and Somatic components, Fester has no real way to disguise his casting


----------



## AxeM (Jan 15, 2011)

Fester slogs up through the water and matches his will against one of the lizardfolk whose morale begins to falter.






Initiative:

Elessar 5
Yoshiki 20 (Readied/Pending)
Mortar 17
Korey 11 (Readied)
 White Lizard 10 (Shaken)
Black Lizard 6
 Fester 6


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Jan 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I-7 works.







The ghost attempted to strike the lizardfolk but seemed to fail in doing so. Meanwhile, Elessar has entered the combat point blank along side by the ghost, possibly putting himself in danger by doing and casted another spell, sending a burst of colored lights at the lizardfolk.









*OOC:*


Moving as close as possible to cast Color Spray that catches both lizardfolk(not sure where's difficult terrain and where's not) and with minimal damage to the party.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Entire map is difficult terrain due to the shin high water. Moving to I-5 requires 25 feet of movement and allows you to get both lizardfolk without hitting any of your allies


----------



## AxeM (Jan 16, 2011)

Elessar moves up and replaces his ghost with a rainbow spray of colors that knocks both Lizardfolk unconscious.









*OOC:*


Combat is effectively over as they party will have a minimum of 2 rounds of unconcious lizardfolk







They both have very well made (MW)morningstars. The black one has a small pouch and the white one has a human made backpack that seems out of place.


----------



## Caim (Jan 16, 2011)

Mortar lets out a laugh as the blood runs down his face. "Thank your gods that the wizard knocked you out before I got to hit ya." Mortar sighs as he picks a morningstar up and checks the human made backpack.









*OOC:*



I am coming to retrieve the morningstar from the lizardman that hit me and check the backpack if thats ok with everyone.


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 16, 2011)

"We should grab the stuff and our eggs and get out of this blasted water before more of these things come out of the water or that crab comes back."  Yo heads back over to pick up some of the eggs that the group harvested.


----------



## Caim (Jan 16, 2011)

Mortar shacks his head in agreement as the he stands in the waist high water. "Aye, we dwarves are not an aquatic type of people. The only water I like is in me ale." Mortar inchs through the rising water.


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 16, 2011)

Fester bows his head and says a brief prayer on behalf of the two lizardfolk.

He asks that the lizardfolk find the wisdom to make wiser choices in the future because next time death may claim them before they are ready.

Fester assumes that all material items have been secured, so he begins the journey back to the city of glass.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 16, 2011)

The party quickly recovers the lizard's stuff before escaping the rising tide for dry ground. It gets dark before you reach Venza but never the less the trip home is uneventful. Back in the City of Glass figuring out the specifics of the items is fairly trivial

Checking out the loot recovered form the lizardfolk you find:

2x Fine looking morningstars with black leather grips (Masterwork Morningstar, 308gp each; 616 total)
A bag with 5 perfectly round white pearls (100gp each, 500gp total)
A Backpack that clearly does not belong to them (2gp) with a set of Masterwork Thieves' tools (100gp) along with a small vial of very still slightly blueish water. (Potion of Invisibility 300gp) and a wooden stick covered in intricately carved frog designs (Wand of Jump 15 charges remaining) and 59gp.

Returning to Zitteaux he seems delighted to see you.
"Ahhh ze frog eggs, brilliant!" Upon looking at the amount and quality of the eggs he seems somewhat disappointed.
"Ahh well zees will have to do, at least zeere won't be any executions this week. Here, I hope you eat well for some time" 
Zitteaux carefully puts a bag of coins on "zee" table.
"Now go! I must begin zee preperations!"

The bag contains 150 gp. Not bad for a days work.

        *GM:*  [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] our judge, will help make sure I get this all right: Since in LPF items sell for full value selling or keeping items will have no effect on your total treasure value. It is important to figure out if somebody ends up with things like the wand of jump or if it goes to the arcane shop though.

Each of you has earned *390.4gp *worth of treasure, if you really get stuck with multiple people desperately wanting an item I suggest rolling off although i don't anticipate any problems here.

Also HolyMan will help me figure out the time rewards and such once we are done.
     


After everything is sorted out you all find a hot meal waiting for you in the common room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2011)

*OOC:*





AxeM said:


> Returning to Zitteaux he seems delighted to see you.
> "Ahhh ze frog eggs, brilliant!"




I thought they were crab  eggs! 

signed, the lurker


----------



## AxeM (Jan 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


They are crab eggs, Zitteaux just misspoke


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 16, 2011)

Yoshiki heads into zee common room to grab ze hot meal.









*OOC:*


First adventure question:  Do I update my character sheet on ze wiki for ze adventure log?  Or does ze judge do that?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2011)

[sblock=Rewards] Great little game I should think of running something like it. Ok here is some official numbers and totals.

*Experience:*
Skill Challenge CR1/2: 200xp / 5 players = 40xp each
Cave Fisher CR2: 600xp / 5players = 120xp each
Lizardfolk CR3: 800xp / 5 players = 160xp each
Time XP: Length of Game: 20 days x 7xp/day = 140xp each

*Total XP per player = 460xp*

*Treasure:*
Skill Challenge CR1/2: 200gp / 5 players = 40gp each
Cave Fisher CR2: 800gp / 5 players = 160gp each
Lizardfolk CR3: 1,200gp / 5 players = 240gp each
Time GP: Length of Game: 20 days x 6gp/day = 120gp each

*Total GP per player = 580gp*

*DM Credit's Earned:* 2 DMC[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
I think that if any player wants to take his total gp and buy something out of the items pot (below)they may. Anything left un-bought is assumed to be cashed in (and then added to the Mystic Pearl List) and distributed out as gp. So a players total gp will not exceed 580gp. 

Example a player wants only one of the masterwork morningstars. He adds that to his sheet and 272gp. He may spend the gp left over, (272) on potions and things at the Mystic Pearl if he wishes.

As AxeM suggested you should roll off if two people wish for the same item. And please do treasure division here, when you are done and character sheets are updated let me know here.

Please add a link to this adventure to your character sheet also. Thanks. 

*Item Pot:*
2x Masterwork Morningstar, 308gp each
5x pearls, 100gp each
Backpack 2gp
Masterwork Thieves' tools, 100gp
Potion of Invisibility 300gp
Wand of Jump (15  charges) 225gp.[/sblock]

[sblock=AxeM] Great job. Then this was an excellent get you feet wet time run. And Shipyard Rats will give you some NPC's for some added RP action. As you may have noticed I changed the gold and XP around a little. Need to use the table for XP by CR table to keep everyone even. There really isn't a CR that gives 150xp so I upped it to CR1/2 to give it a reference point. Which changed the gold a little but I don't think these are major changes.

 am going to post the links to each character below. Please just quote this post then copy the part below and paste in in your first post for this adventure, so when the players are done I can use the link to check the characters. Thanks in advance.

Elessar Whisperwind - CR1T1C4L
Fester - fggs02
Korey McKragg - DrJest
Mortar Foehammer - Terrible Swift Sword
Yoshiki Akita - deisenhut
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 17, 2011)

> He may spend the gp left over, (272) on potions and things at the Mystic Pearl if he wishes.



Where is the Mystic Pearl?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I should have made that a link. Here you go...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297721-living-pathfinder-arcane-row-mystic-pearl.html

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=HM]A DM earns 2 DMC even if his adventure lasts less than a full 30 days.  If it lasts longer than 30 days but less than 60 he won't get DMC for the fraction of a month.  I edited the DMC award for Crab a la King on the wiki.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=GE]I thought it was 1 DMC per month but a DMC is worth two months time and gp awards?  Well I need to keep up with the wiki.[/sblock]


----------



## DrJest (Jan 17, 2011)

There's nothing I want in the item pot.  I say we cash it all in and split up the gold!

That would be an additional 348 gp, 6 sp if we all agree!


----------



## deisenhut (Jan 17, 2011)

> That would be an additional 348 gp, 6 sp if we all agree!





I thought the items were already included in the 580 gp.  That you reduce from the 580 if you took an item.

While the potion of invisibility is tempting, I think I'll save up for something more permanent.  Plus, can usually find potions like that in the store.  So Yoshiki will take none of the items listed either.


----------



## Caim (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with Dr Jest. Nothing here I really want to keep. The best thing to me is the Potion and I would forfeit it to someone better suited for it.

Ok, I am a little confused on the item pot...we have to "buy" the item from the pot, which reduces the gp we would get from the adventure, but we have the option to sell off the pot, yet our max gp limit is 580gp?


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the way it works:
If you sell all the items for their gold piece value and add that to the cash payment it equals 580 gold per person.

If you want to keep the wand (for example) then its value comes from your share.  You would get the wand plus 355 gold (580 - 225 = 355).  You aren't really 'buying' it, but any items you take comes from your share of the gold.


----------



## DrJest (Jan 17, 2011)

I see.  Then since there is nothing that I want, I get 580 gp.  Works for me!


----------



## Caim (Jan 17, 2011)

I get it. Basically your selling everything for us, so that we don't have to go and sell it ourselves. But we can take something and not get paid for buying it. Yea just stamp NOOB on my forehead.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

Note that the Mystical Pearl ony gives you a 75% chance to find the item you want. And while that is a good chance GE's character went in to get a couple of cure light wounds potions and ended up rolling to high. So it isn't a sure thing you will get what you want (unless you commission an item).

Ok so far...

deisenhut - takes nothing from the items
DrJest  - takes nothing from the items

Terrible Swift Sword - I'm not sure.

CR1T1C4L - waiting to hear from
fgg02 - waiting to hear from

HM


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fester eyes the wand of Jump with joyous abandonment.

Does anyone else want the wand?


----------



## CR1T1C4L (Jan 18, 2011)

Elessar views Fester eyeing the wand with a bit of bored stare at the loot share.

"I'll take the gold." - he says, yawning.









*OOC:*


No items wanted.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok then just need to know if @Terrible Swift Sword wants the potion or not and the division part will be done.

Also remember to update character sheets here's a bit of what I think it should look like I'm not 100% but thought this guideline would help.

Examples

CR1T1C4L: (no items taken so it might look like this)

*Adventure Log*

link to adventure here

```
XP Received: 460 XP
   Treasure Received: 580 GP
               Items: none
```
fggs02: (with item taken)

*Adventure Log*

link to adventure here

```
XP Received: 460 XP
Treasure Received: 355 GP
            Items: wand of jump (15 charges)
```
Hope that is a little helpful.

HM


----------



## Caim (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll take the gold. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

All right then. This game is closed and you may shop before going back to the tavern (as DrJest has already done).

And there are one or two adventures in the works good luck with your next one. 

HM


----------



## AxeM (Jan 18, 2011)

With the wand gone these are probably the only 2 items worth adding to the pearl.

Masterwork Thieves' tools, 100gp
Potion of Invisibility 300gp

I trust you'll take care of that for me HM.

Anything more I need to do?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think fggs02 took the wand it is not listed ob his wiki sheet but all the gp is. 

Do you still wish to take the wand for your character @fggs02? 

You are all done AxeM all you need do is spend your DMCs wisely. Like getting the poor unconscious Duke up a lvl asap. 

HM


----------



## AxeM (Jan 18, 2011)

I figured I'd wait till it was enough to level him and then help him out. Otherwise I'd just spend it on his replacement. No need to halve my xp by investing in a sinking ship


----------



## fggs02 (Jan 20, 2011)

I did wind up taking the wand.  Sorry for late reply.  I have been having trouble accessing web pages in the en world website with my computer.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes it happens from time to time (and I hate it when it does), maintenance or something else they are twigging.

Ok then and I see your sheet is up dated all that is needed now is for you to go shopping if you want a scroll or two or whatever and head back to the tavern to wait for another adventure. 

HM


----------

